# How to save a goats life...?



## Mal_Mal (Sep 15, 2014)

My goat has been lying in the same spot for a couple days now. She won't eat or drink.. We've given her a shot of penicillin. I hate seeing her suffer, is it safe to use a force feeder on a goat? Maybe put some bounce back and milk replacer in it..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We need a lot more information. How old is the goat? What other symptoms? What is her temp?


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

adult goats can have problems digesting milk -


----------



## Mal_Mal (Sep 15, 2014)

We got her at an auction so Im not exactly sure how old she is.. This is my first time having goats. I would say she's around 2yrs old. I haven't checked her temp. I can in the morning though. I put feed beside her and she ate a little but wouldn't lift we head. She started to scour 2 days before this and acted very weak. She now will only open her eyes and make a little noise when I go check on her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would go get the darkest beer you can get and give her the beer. Do you have any wormers?

With her being down for 2 days, she is in serious trouble. What is your experience with livestock?


----------



## Mal_Mal (Sep 15, 2014)

We have wormed her as well, forgot to add that. I've bottle raised a black angus calf up and a jersey calf.. That's it. We mainly have pigs. Could I use the feeding tube to get her to drink the beer?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What did you worm her with and how much?


----------



## Mal_Mal (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh Crud... I'm not sure what he used or how much.. & he's asleep.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have milk of magnesia?


----------



## Mal_Mal (Sep 15, 2014)

No /:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you actually have the dark beer? It has to be very dark beer.


----------



## Mal_Mal (Sep 15, 2014)

I can get some in the morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

To be honest, if she is still alive in the morning, I would get her to a vet. If you can't get her to a vet, then get a temp in the am and report back all her symptoms.

Do a search on here for homemade electrolytes. You can get some of that into her.


----------



## Mal_Mal (Sep 15, 2014)

Okay  Thanks for your help


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree with the vet. Things you can do in the meantime is take the temp, and check eyelid color (should be red or pink). Is the goat pooping, and if so, is it pooping normal berries? There are unfortunately a lot of variables but it is possible to save a downed goat. This case, however, with no indication yet of what's wrong, calls for veterinary assistance.


----------



## kccountryfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

How is she this morning?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh wow..poor mama..how is she? It is scary being new and not knowing what to do...here are a few steps...

steps to take anytime a goat is not acting right...

get her temp...101.5-103.5 is normal range
check her lower inner eye lids for color...you want to see deep pink to red
check her for injury

when poop is watery..can be worm load or dietary, either way her rumen if compromised..its an emergency...

meds to keep on hand are

C D antitoxin ( order from jeffers) 
used any time gut is off...watery poo, off feed ect...
Tylan 200 ( can order from jeffers or pick up at tractor supply)
Antibiotic for pneumonia and such
B complex injectable ( also jeffer or TSC)
good support vitamin any time goat is off
Banamine from a vet
antiflammitory, fever reducer and pain relliever
Penecillin ( jeffers or TSC)
Antibioitic for general infection
good broad base wormer ( I choose Ivomec plus and Valbazen to keep on hand)
safeguard is basically usless for anything other then tape for many areas

best wishes


----------



## Mal_Mal (Sep 15, 2014)

Unfortunately, She didn't make it though the night  Thanks for all the help and suggestions everyone.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. It is rough to lose a goat!


----------



## Mal_Mal (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you so much..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry. Thank you for giving her a loving home while she was here. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

Just a note of what to watch for:
Goats love to eat. If a goat is acting off, not eating or nibbling at it or off by itself.
Always first get a temp. Normal temp is 101.5 to 103.5. 

If it is high, antibiotics need to be started, it isn't good to just jump to the antibiotics without getting a temp first.

If the temp is normal or sub, give fortified vit B complex shot SQ 6cc's per 100 lbs( you can get that at tractor supply) along with probiotics for ruminants.
Give for 3 to 4 days.

Monitor goats lower inner eyelid coloring, if it is pale pink or white, get a fecal for worms and cocci.
Red cell a horse product is an iron supplement to rebuild the blood.
Check for lice as well. Treat the cause of the anemia at the same time.


----------



## Mal_Mal (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you All Soo much. I really appreciate the support  I need all the help I can get..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost your goat :hug:


----------



## Mal_Mal (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks  RiP Scary Mary


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh Im sorry....You tried and you loved her..that counts...very sorry you lost her!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss.

The best thing to do in a critical situation like that is to get to a vet asap.


----------

